# best options for fenders and disc brakes on a 700c



## gideon (May 24, 2007)

Hi Folks,
I just picked up a Giant Seek 2 and want to get some fenders
https://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-us/bikes/model/seek.2/7342/44058/

What are some of the fenders that will work with the disc brakes (there are eyelets)
Looking for:
- as durable as possible
- full coverage, maybe mudflaps
- not too pricey, and theft inviting (like the wood ones)
- are there metal or ones with metal inserts?
- no too many sharp edges where the struts attach to the fender
- these will be a permanent mount
- may get a rack at some point, but less important for now

On my wifes bianchi milano , there's some rubber grommets between the kickstand bridge and fender (assuming to reduce shock and cracking)

I've seen sks , planet bike , axiom , honjo

Where to get online (or order thru lbs)

Thanks
G


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

If you're looking for metal, Velo Orange has some nice fenders, but I don't know about the fit on your particular bike. I bet they have some that would work.


----------



## gideon (May 24, 2007)

*ordered planet bike cascadias for now*

on amazon, lower cost than fleabay

thx for the tip Dalton

and also a full set of pinhead locks including stem


----------



## woodway (Dec 27, 2005)

Planet Bike.


----------



## Schmucker (Aug 23, 2007)

Civia has some metal fenders too. I was looking at their flat aluminum ones. I always have problems with the edges hitting the tires when the fit is close. I currently use the Planet Bike hardcore fenders. They work great but sometimes don't mount straight on both ends on the front. I'm going to have to hack the front off of mine to get my studded tire to fit. The tire teats hit.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

I put a set of Soma's fenders on my Giant Via this summer. It's a breakaway design, has stainless hardware, and looks good. Problem is, the fender is so floppy, that they often hit the tires when hitting bumps, going off curbs, etc. Adjusting the stays fore and aft, in and out, seemed not to help.

So, in short, I can't recommend these.


----------



## gideon (May 24, 2007)

*pic w/ PB Cascadia installed*

I sorta cracked the plastic breakaway front mounts attaching to the outside , mid mounts on the fork legs, so i zip tied them to prevent further breakage (defeats the purpose, i know)
in hindsight I would have bent the struts into an even more zig zag position before cutting, may still try that or just leave till it breaks

also picked up a set of used honjo on fleabay for if and when these break

in my exp, fenders are always fragile and bounce around and break during "aggressive" riding, locking up, other people's bikes, falling over. so i have wet and dry weather commuters
the second bike loves to slice thru aggro sf fixies


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I've found that I can hammer pretty hard and hop up and down curbs with my Planet Bike Hardcore fenders. Basically the same as the Cascadia, except with a shorter mud flap. I get noise, now and then, but no real problems, and it's not on every kick if I'm sprinting.

Mine are probably a little narrower, since they're on a road bike and I'd have bought the smallest size I thought would clear my tires. So they're probably a little lighter, which I'm sure helps.

The other thing I notice is that on your installation, it looks like your fenders are sitting pretty far from your tires. Moving them closer along the stays might help a little bit.

Finally, mine don't have the release tabs.


----------



## webtwo (Nov 8, 2010)

I have SKS P35s. The clip-on sort won't fit on my road bike, so I got the SKS fenders for my commute bike. Super stable and secure but no mud flaps. The main thing to be aware of is that you may need to add some extra hardware in order to clear your disc brakes. I bought some "cable stops" from Orchard Supply Hardware which are just aluminum ferrules that fit around the bolts. I had to buy longer bolts too.


----------

